# [2020] What Is Your Favorite MVC Resort And Why?



## caribbeanqueen (Feb 25, 2020)

I have only visited 4,  Aruba Surf Club,  Marco Island Crystal Shores, Kauai Beach Club and St Kitts.  Kauai was our favorite so far.
I am interested to hear what your favorite resort is and why. It could be where it is located, has nice pools and beach or has a lot to do near the resort.
I imagine others who are relatively new to MVC are also interested in other's thoughts.
TIA!


----------



## Steve Fatula (Feb 25, 2020)

My favorite resort is Desert Springs in Palm Desert. The reason is high season is winter. That's a fantastic advantage. Makes winter shorter back home. There is nothing like heading there in Jan/Feb and enjoying sunny warm days. It's the only resort I visit every year. Typical days in dead of winter have highs of 65-85. usually, at least 70. One year it was 94, 2 years ago. In 20+ years, probably 200+ days there, we had one day where the high was the 40's! Of course, the next day was warm but I do recall that one day, lol.

There are literally hundreds of things to do there. We've done new things every year we've been there. And some of the same things. No beach obviously. The pools are pretty good. I love that there are few kids, and, just basking in the heat in winter! I've been to probably half of the MVCI timeshares. Our goal is to visit them all, unlikely, but, fun for a goal.

It pairs pretty well with Newport Coast too as that's not too far, you can stay in both, we did that one year. Or even Phoenix is not too far a drive.

I went to the owners meeting for the first time ever this year while there, *not* the presentation, an actual owners meeting they hold. It was interesting hearing from the folks, most of them owned there and many were staying at least 4 weeks. I can see why!

I doubt you'll get very many if any agreeing with this as a favorite. But I've been to all the Hawaii islands now (well, Kauai is last in a month), been to Aruba, been to Marco, Hilton Head, etc. and I still like DSV better.

Now that vacationforever posted, I can say we like Ko Olina also for Hawaii. MVCI Surfers Paradise is up there, along with Phuket Beach Club. And I like the Branson MO location, but for totally different reasons (shows).


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 25, 2020)

Our favorite is Marriott's Ko Olina - lush landscape, lots of pools and right on the lagoon and ocean.  Their casual restaurant, Longboard, is quite good and a perfect spot to watch the sunset if you are not doing so from your balcony.  Golf at Ko Olina is a short drive away.  If not for needing to take a flight to get there, we would go there every year.  If you have not been there, Ko Olina is not Waikiki - it is not crowded and it is in a beautiful area.

We also love Desert Springs and go there each year for several weeks between end of Nov to beginning of Feb.  Weather is perfect for golf and it does not break the bank.  We own 2 weeks at Desert Springs Villas I, super large 1BR and good size studio and the studio has both a walk-in shower and separate bathtub and the 2 rooms do not connect, giving our friends their privacy.  Some Desert Springs Villas II 1BR side have a high ceiling in the dining room.  Both Desert Springs I and II have nice modern technology conveniences built into the rooms - example of night light which comes on at the foot of the side table when you step down from the bed.


----------



## rthib (Feb 25, 2020)

Bias but the ones I own: Shadow Ridge and Canyon Villas.
Shadow Ridge gives me great weather and beautiful views. Plus great walks and easy access when you want to get out.
Canyon Villas because it fells more intimate and has one one of the best grilling/green areas. And also wonderful walking area.


----------



## n777lt (Feb 25, 2020)

Maui Ocean Club! With DPs and a week at Nanea, we can now put together 5 weeks and it never gets old - hiking, snorkeling, trips to Lanai, snorkeling, whale watching, turtle watching, eating...and next year I think I'll try spearfishing (non-indigenous fish only). In contrast, I also like Canyon Villas, where we also own.  Maricopa County has over 200 miles of hiking trails. I admit, the snorkeling around Canyon Villas isn't as good as by MOC, but the hiking makes up for it, and day trips to Sedona/Jerome/Montezuma's Castle and Tonto/Globe and Tucson are always a treat. Canyon Villas also allows you access to the JW pools if you aren't there during a blackout period, and they are lovely. I'm no fan of Orlando, but Lakeshore Reserve is a lovely property and again, being co-located with the JW is a big plus.


----------



## Fairwinds (Feb 25, 2020)

Depends on which one I last visited.


----------



## Dean (Feb 26, 2020)

caribbeanqueen said:


> I have only visited 4,  Aruba Surf Club,  Marco Island Crystal Shores, Kauai Beach Club and St Kitts.  Kauai was our favorite so far.
> I am interested to hear what your favorite resort is and why. It could be where it is located, has nice pools and beach or has a lot to do near the resort.
> I imagine others who are relatively new to MVC are also interested in other's thoughts.
> TIA!


We've seen most of the US resorts but not all, plus Aruba.  Our favorite area to vacation is HHI and our favorite resort there is Grande Ocean.  KBC is the only resort we've been to where we both said we'd rather not be on vacation than stay there though we do like Kauai in general.  It was partly the limited kitchen but there were other factors.  Harbour Pointe was our next lowest on our list.  Our second favorite is Aruba Surf Club.


----------



## dansimms (Feb 26, 2020)

I have stayed at 40 MVC properties and felt Phuket was the most upscale / luxurious of the non Ritz Properties.  Ritz Residence in San Francisco is a phenomenal standout property as well, but it is the only Ritz we have tried so far. Desert Springs 1 , Ocean Pointe and Lake Shore Reserve get honorable mention in my opinion as well.  If I could only return to one on a regular basis it would be Ocean Pointe, as I live on the east coast.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Feb 26, 2020)

Dean said:


> We've seen most of the US resorts but not all, plus Aruba.  Our favorite area to vacation is HHI and our favorite resort there is Grande Ocean.  KBC is the only resort we've been to where we both said we'd rather not be on vacation than stay there though we do like Kauai in general.  It was partly the limited kitchen but there were other factors.  *Harbour Pointe was our next lowest on our list.*  Our second favorite is Aruba Surf Club.



Any particular reason why?  We're staying there for two weeks next winter.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Feb 26, 2020)

My favorites are Kauai Beach Club and Crystal Shores on Marco Island.
Both resorts themselves are beautiful we had ocean view rooms both places so that helped my enjoyment.  I also really like dining options within walking distance so I tend to like MVCs located next to hotels or with the ability to walk down the beach or nearby for dining. I am always looking for things to see and do outside the resort (my fam can’t sit on the beach or hang out near the pool all day) and there was more than plenty at both of these. I don’t tend to care about updated furnishings-as long as it’s clean and in working order I am happy.

Honorable  mention goes to Frenchman’s cove- beautiful island, but we visited after the hurricane so some things were closed and no hotel near by. The staff was amazing though- I have never participated in so many resort activities or theme nights as we did there. That was a fun trip.
Also honorable mention to Grande Ocean- love HHI and want to go back. We didn’t have an ocean view there and the weather wasn’t great so I suspect that affected my enjoyment.

Almost honorable mention to Village d’ile de France. Loved the location we had an amazing trip- but we really didn’t spend time at the resort except to eat the hot from the oven baguettes for breakfast so I don’t feel I cansay it’s a favorite MVC.

Favorite MVC in Orlando is Grande Vista.

Next MVC stay will be Oceanwatch.

Ive never really disliked an MVC.


----------



## Swice (Feb 26, 2020)

We've had some excellent experiences and fun times.     My favorite "vacations" are not the same as my favorite MVC "property."  

We were blown away at how helpful the staff was at Village d'ile de France-- and thought the design of the units were unique.    Enjoyed Oceana Palms several times... liked the building design, the pool and beach-- and even the smell of the air freshener!    Also liked Newport Beach and Hilton Head vacations.

But I would say our favorite property is Ocean Watch.     The funny thing is we have never considered ourselves "Myrtle Beach people."    I like the fact that the majority of the units are the same basic floorplan (it just works).   Electrical outlets are easy to access and use.    The property is well maintained and they give me what I need (good internet, glass cleaner for the tabletop, plenty of dish soap, laundry detergent).   Each renovation has been good-- nice enough to be upscale but also homey enough to be comfortable.    A right mix of children and adult activities that are simple yet satisfying (popcorn bar, ice cream floats, smores, wine/cheese).   Several pools to choose from and each has its own atmosphere.    The property is close enough to the beach so you can run back to the unit easily if you forget your hat, sunscreen, water.   The beach itself is somewhat private because of the country club and houses that are beside Ocean Watch.     A variety of areas to walk and move around-- the beach, neighborhoods on each side so you feel "residential."   It feels more like our vacation "home" rather than a hotel.   The commercial stuff is nearby if you need it-- restaurants, shopping, attractions.     We actually cook in our Ocean Watch unit more than any other timeshare vacation.    We tend to stay on property.     I appreciate the indoor pool and workout room (good sizes/space).      I think the property is well designed so that it's adaptable in "hot" weather but also in the winter months.        We only "own" at Ocean Watch because that's what Marriott was selling at the time.    We had no intention of going as much as we do. Vacations for us are usually on the move-- going, doing, seeing, experiencing.    Ocean Watch has turned into our reliable steady place where we don't have to have every hour filled with sightseeing, tours, adventures.


----------



## caribbeanqueen (Feb 26, 2020)

dansimms said:


> I have stayed at 40 MVC properties and felt Phuket was the most upscale / luxurious of the non Ritz Properties.  Ritz Residence in San Francisco is a phenomenal standout property as well, but it is the only Ritz we have tried so far. Desert Springs 1 , Ocean Pointe and Lake Shore Reserve get honorable mention in my opinion as well.  If I could only return to one on a regular basis it would be Ocean Pointe, as I live on the east coast.



dansimms we are going for Ocean Pointe for two nights in April with my daughter, SIL and two grandchildren. I am eager to check it out!


----------



## jme (Feb 26, 2020)

In a similar fashion as some, I am "almost" noncommittal on which resort is my favorite. That's because they are all
so vastly different..... and I like a change.  Not only is each physically different, but each has its own unique experience.   

We do return to Hilton Head's Grande Ocean more than any other (we've stayed there close to 90 times),
mostly because it became our default summer vacation spot when our kids were young.....and that lasted until they left home,
and it still continues as they are able to join us when their plans allow. It's an amazing place.

But we've also tremendously enjoyed the following (I left out a few): Mountainside & Summit Watch during ski season,
Newport Coast Villas, Kaua'i Beach Club, Maui Ocean Club, Lakeshore Reserve, Grande Vista, Cypress Harbour,
Custom House, 7 of the 8 resorts at Hilton Head, OceanWatch, Ocean Pointe, and Manor Club. 

How much could anything be as different as, say, Newport Coast Villas and Custom House???
Yet we love both.

If truth be known, my favorite Marriott property is Custom House, and my favorite vacation spot (with family) is Grande Ocean.
We are very lucky to have access to so many wonderful resorts.

(And I haven't even touched on all the amazing HOTELS we've enjoyed all over the world.)

Thank you J.W. Marriott


----------



## Dean (Feb 26, 2020)

jmhpsu93 said:


> Any particular reason why?  We're staying there for two weeks next winter.


I don't think there was a single main reason.  We didn't have a problem that would color our experience and we like Kauai.  I wanted to like it because we stayed there when it was just a hotel, the Kauai Surf, when we lived on Oahu.  I think the kitchen was the largest single thing but the units were dated though I think they've been through a refurbishment since (not sure when though).  Otherwise it was just the feel of the resort to us.  We both agreed we'd rather have cut our trip short than be there and rather have been at work than there.  YMMV but we won't go to Kauai is we have to stay there.


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 26, 2020)

Mine in this order

Grande Ocean - best combo of resort grounds/pools, location on the island, and of course the ocean front location
Manor Club - close to where I live so I go often.  Probably the nicest looking resort of the ones I've visited.  Great stuff in Williamsburg, and on the golf course.
Cypress Harbor - love the feel and size of the resort, quiet yet right off of I4 so close to parks, great landscaping
Barony - Nicest units of all that I've been to, great ocean front footprint, and mostly residential area other than the Westin next door
Newport Coast - probably the best view of any resort I've been to, but not on the beach, great location to see Orange County
Grande Vista - love the busy vibe in high season with people everywhere, units are nice, tons to do on the grounds including golf
Monarch - love everything about it in terms of location, beach footprint, and quiet shaded grounds, just misses with no real amenities to speak of
Oceana Palms - loved the units, loved the beach chairs, restaurant was just okay, footprint was too small, not much to do near the resort
Timber Lodge - awesome rooms and pools, location is good, but I'm not a skier so I went in the summer
Custom House - loved the location, beautiful rooms, but no kitchen.  Could be all the way to the top with more space and a kitchen
Ocean Watch - Loved the units, but a little small, footprint is way to small on the ocean to support all of the guests from timeshare and hotel next door, didn't like the location (too far north)
Lakeshore Reserve - Again, great units and pool.  Not much else to do there, felt like a condo unit
Harbor Club - great location in Sea Pines, big units, walk to food, not on ocean, access to trolley in season to beach
Heritage Club - even smaller footprint than Harbor Club, but in similar/same location, really liked being across the street from Harbor Town Golf Links
Crystal Shores - awesome units and views, hated the location, was there in August and everything was quiet, building was also under construction
Manor Club Sequel - as much as I love Manor Club and Williamsburg, I hate the Sequel buildings, they remind me of a Residence Inn.  Units are okay, near the big pool
Sabal Palms - liked townhouse style units.  Great location in relation to Disney, good access to World Center
Royal Palms - same resort as Sabal, but a decent hike up to the World Center, was bothered by lawn mowers running in the early morning (it's on the golf course), pool was small
Fairway Villas - very boring location, not near much, villas are just okay, I think they built there hoping for interest in Atlantic City before the collapse
Harbor Point/Sunset Point - Villas are all different sizes, some very small, location is just okay with more restaurant choices than before, shuttle to beach in Port Royal
Ko Olina - I absolutely hated this resort.  Units were just okay.  People everywhere on a small footprint, rude guests, grill area was over taken by locals.  Man made lagoon, meh.  Granted that I stayed for a week prior in Maui in the Kapalua resort with access to the Ritz Carlton.  Maui has great natural lagoons, and awesome views.  My view at Ko Olina was of the refinery and the parking deck.

I've toured Surfwatch twice, and need to stay there.  I don't care for the location, but the setting is stunning even if you are sort of far from the beach.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Feb 26, 2020)

Dean said:


> I don't think there was a single main reason.  We didn't have a problem that would color our experience and we like Kauai.  I wanted to like it because we stayed there when it was just a hotel, the Kauai Surf, when we lived on Oahu.  I think the kitchen was the largest single thing but the units were dated though I think they've been through a refurbishment since (not sure when though).  Otherwise it was just the feel of the resort to us.  We both agreed we'd rather have cut our trip short than be there and rather have been at work than there.  YMMV but we won't go to Kauai is we have to stay there.


Sorry - I was asking about Harbour Point.


----------



## Dean (Feb 26, 2020)

jmhpsu93 said:


> Sorry - I was asking about Harbour Point.


It's an older resort, it's not on the beach and I'm not thrilled with the location.  Also a lot of the rooms are smaller and the second BR had 2 twins rather than larger beds.  My first ownership was there as a trading week.  Of the ones I've seen it's next to my bottom just above KBC.


----------



## JIMinNC (Feb 26, 2020)

Favorite? Marriott's Maui Ocean Club. Why? Location, location, location. Maui Ocean Club is on one of the best stretches of Kaanapali Beach and we love walking along the beach walk that runs from the Hyatt just south of the Marriott all the way to the Sheraton at Black Rock. Walking to Whaler's Village for dinner is a favorite activity, and you are only a few minutes drive from the village of Lahaina, one of the coolest little spots in Hawaii. The grounds and pools at Maui Ocean Club are also great and the views from Ocean View and Ocean Front units are universally stunning... and we love whale watching. That's why we own there.

For us, #2 is now Marriott's Waiohai on Kauai. My wife was not a big Kauai fan until she stayed at Waiohai in 2019, and now she's a big fan, so we bought there as well. Excellent location in Poipu near some great restaurants and it has a nice beach. The views don't compare to Maui Ocean Club, but Waiohai is a great base to explore Kauai and it's on the sunny southern shore.

Our #3 is harder to pick. It might be Hilton Head's Marriott Grande Ocean due to the overall feel of the grounds and the spacious property it is built on. Love the pool bar and bistro there. Having said that, we prefer Marriott Barony Beach Club's quieter location in the Port Royal community next door to the Westin and the great bathroom renovation they did. So, I would probably put them at a tie for #3, but if I was absolutely forced to choose, the overall feel of the property might cause Grande Ocean to edge Barony by a nose. With the extensive unit renovations that are going to be done at Grande Ocean to make the bathrooms comparable to those at Barony, that might give GO a more definitive edge. Alas, we'll not be staying at either in the future, as we now have our own condo in Hilton Head's Palmetto Dunes. We can now go anytime we want! We are working right now to renovate our condo to "Marriott Standards".

We also like Marriott's Desert Springs Villas I and II, but probably prefer DSV I. We call Palm Desert the Hilton Head of the West - lots of great golf, lots of great local independently-owned restaurants, just no beach!

Beyond these few resorts, we really haven't stayed at that many MVC resorts since we have only been MVC owners since 2014. We've got a stay planned for November 2020 at Marriott's Crystal Shores on Marco Island, so looking forward to sampling that one. We also really want to try to get to Marriott's Newport Coast Villas sometime soon.


----------



## Luvtoride (Feb 26, 2020)

Big Matt said:


> Mine in this order
> 
> Grande Ocean - best combo of resort grounds/pools, location on the island, and of course the ocean front location
> 
> ...



Matt, what a great list and summary of high points (and some of the negatives) of each resort!  You certainly have used your ownership to have gotten around to many different properties.  This thread almost reminds me of the thread from a year or two ago about how many different MVC properties we each stayed at.  I think trying out as many as we can is the way to go and obviously most have great qualities and reasons for going (and returning). 

For me, Aruba Surf Club is my favorite and one that we return to year after year (as most people who go to Aruba usually do).  It has the best "resort" hotel feel with all of the accompanying amenities that you would expect at a resort.  The villas are well laid out, and are maintained well for such a busy property.  The location is great with close proximity to the airport, nearby shopping, restaurants and it sits on beautiful beaches.  If it weren't for the darn POOL CHAIR early morning dash, everything would be great!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Feb 28, 2020)

for us definitely the list in order would be;
Maui - is "No Ka Oi" the best with just an excellent resort with a prime location and the island having amazing beaches and nature, and top quality dining and shopping.
HHI - with Grande Ocean, Monarch and Harbour Point in that order. another location only second to Maui for us with great beaches, awesome dining and shopping.
Frenchmans Cove STT USVI - This resort continues to grow on us and we think will become even nicer when the hotel gets back online. Very good food scene and with close proximity to some amazing beaches.
Boston -  The Custom House is special as is the city of Boston. Another great food scene with a great city vibe.
Newport Coast Beach- Very nice views but not on the beach. Beautiful resort with great gym.

What we like about the Marriott program is the consistent quality of the resorts and locations that are always excellent.  We probably been to 5 other Marriott TSs and we personally have never been disappointed.  Some are better for one reason or another but all were top quality that we enjoyed immensely.


----------



## Wei339 (Feb 28, 2020)

My favourite is of course where we own, Ko Olina but our other favourite is the Ritz Carlton Residences in Lake Tahoe.  We enjoy having lunches at the local restaurants but we much prefer to cook dinner.  The large villas at the RC Residences provide us with a spacious kitchen and dining area.  The three bedroom villas allows us to take 3 couples each time. The secluded area of the MVC surrounded by forested mountains provides a quiet serenity.


----------



## m61376 (Feb 29, 2020)

Luvtoride said:


> Matt, what a great list and summary of high points (and some of the negatives) of each resort!  You certainly have used your ownership to have gotten around to many different properties.  This thread almost reminds me of the thread from a year or two ago about how many different MVC properties we each stayed at.  I think trying out as many as we can is the way to go and obviously most have great qualities and reasons for going (and returning).
> 
> For me, Aruba Surf Club is my favorite and one that we return to year after year (as most people who go to Aruba usually do).  It has the best "resort" hotel feel with all of the accompanying amenities that you would expect at a resort.  The villas are well laid out, and are maintained well for such a busy property.  The location is great with close proximity to the airport, nearby shopping, restaurants and it sits on beautiful beaches.  If it weren't for the darn POOL CHAIR early morning dash, everything would be great!


It's so true- people who love Aruba have a hard time trading their units for elsewhere. We feel the same way as you do! It's just such a comfortable, easy, relaxing trip. 

We've managed to trade our lock-off for several others over the years and my other favorite is the Maui Ocean Club. As others have said, besides being on Maui, the resort itself is beautiful and in such a walkable, ideal location. If we lived on the West coast it'd probably be my wintertime favorite, although during the summer the cooling breezes in Aruba make the beach and pool just so much more comfortable. 

Nothing beats establishing an annual family trip that the grandkids talk about and plan all year long


----------



## m61376 (Feb 29, 2020)

jmhpsu93 said:


> Sorry - I was asking about Harbour Point.


oops- I was thinking of Harbour Lake... 

I'll offer a different perspective- while not as posh as some of the other resorts, it's in a great location and I think a great resort for younger kids. The pirate pool and some of the on site activities they offer for the younger set make it a great choice, esp. if you're taking toddlers up to maybe age 10 or so. It's a mile from Sea World and about 10 minutes from the Magic Kingdom. I found it easier and faster to drive to Disney than the last time we stayed at one of the Disney resorts on the bus routes.


----------



## mdurette (Feb 29, 2020)

m61376 said:


> I'll offer a different perspective- while not as posh as some of the other resorts, it's in a great location and I think a great resort for younger kids. The pirate pool and some of the on site activities they offer for the younger set make it a great choice, esp. if you're taking toddlers up to maybe age 10 or so. It's a mile from Sea World and about 10 minutes from the Magic Kingdom. I found it easier and faster to drive to Disney than the last time we stayed at one of the Disney resorts on hte bus routes.



This description is of Harbor Lake and I agree with everything said - even though my kiddo is 14 now, we still favor HL over GV.

Personally, I don't have a favorite.....all my stays at MVC properties have been great.


----------



## Dean (Feb 29, 2020)

m61376 said:


> I'll offer a different perspective- while not as posh as some of the other resorts, it's in a great location and I think a great resort for younger kids. The pirate pool and some of the on site activities they offer for the younger set make it a great choice, esp. if you're taking toddlers up to maybe age 10 or so. It's a mile from Sea World and about 10 minutes from the Magic Kingdom. I found it easier and faster to drive to Disney than the last time we stayed at one of the Disney resorts on hte bus routes.


I think Harbour Lake is one of the best options for younger kids in the system, though not the only one with a Pirate pool.  The units are smaller and historically, not as upscale although the units have been upgraded in recent years. Harbour Pointe in Hilton Head is definitely one of the lowest resorts in the system in most areas I can think of.  But it does depend on what's important to you and it does have some plusses.  It's cheap on points, easy to trade in to and has SOME larger units with good (not great) views , the larger units have fireplaces if there in the winter and it is on HH.  However, if one is trading in it's often to a D unit which are extremely small, smaller than HL and with little or no views.


----------



## sullwoldholiday (Feb 29, 2020)

My wife and I own at Shadow Ridge in Palm Desert, CA and find that was a great place to go for Thanksgiving.  We have reserved two units so the family and/or friends could join in.  We have spent time on both the Big Island and Kauai.  For Kauai we enjoy the Kauai Lagoons, however we have stayed at both the Waiohai and Kauai Lagoons.  Waiohai is on the beach and is enjoyed by the families who visit.  Kauai Lagoons is quieter and very centrally located.  Yes it is next to the airport, however you hardly notice.  We have also enjoyed the likes of Harbor Town on Hilton Head Island and our next trip with friends is to Myrtle Beach and Ocean Views Marriott.  We provided one of our good friends on their visit to Spain a week at the Marriott's Playa Andaluza which they found outstanding.  At this point in time we have not found a Marriott that we did not like.  We plan to keep on trucking.


----------



## mvmess (Feb 29, 2020)

Waiohai Beach Club very simply because it is small, impeccably maintained, the staff is extremely friendly and the location is second to none. We own at the Maui Ocean Club as well and love it. However, compared to Waiohai it is much more congested as is the entire island.


----------



## mvmess (Feb 29, 2020)

sullwoldholiday said:


> My wife and I own at Shadow Ridge in Palm Desert, CA and find that was a great place to go for Thanksgiving.  We have reserved two units so the family and/or friends could join in.  We have spent time on both the Big Island and Kauai.  For Kauai we enjoy the Kauai Lagoons, however we have stayed at both the Waiohai and Kauai Lagoons.  Waiohai is on the beach and is enjoyed by the families who visit.  Kauai Lagoons is quieter and very centrally located.  Yes it is next to the airport, however you hardly notice.  We have also enjoyed the likes of Harbor Town on Hilton Head Island and our next trip with friends is to Myrtle Beach and Ocean Views Marriott.  We provided one of our good friends on their visit to Spain a week at the Marriott's Playa Andaluza which they found outstanding.  At this point in time we have not found a Marriott that we did not like.  We plan to keep on trucking.


We are at Shadow Ridge now. We have been here twice now and would return in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 29, 2020)

After doing my research, I decided to make my first jump into MVC with a Harbour Lakes EOY resale.  Looking forward to inviting the kids and grand kids and potential exchanges to Hawaii.


----------



## Dean (Feb 29, 2020)

Mongoose said:


> After doing my research, I decided to make my first jump into MVC with a Harbour Lakes EOY resale.  Looking forward to inviting the kids and grand kids and potential exchanges to Hawaii.


Have you already bought?  If not you may want to be open to an annual rather than just an EOY.


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 29, 2020)

Dean said:


> Have you already bought?  If not you may want to be open to an annual rather than just an EOY.


I have an EY HICV Points I have had for some time.  Since moving out West I need more options.  Looking at EOYE Hyatt and EOYO Marriott.  Both units I picked up for $1.  The Marriott is Platinum.  The Hyatt is 1400 at Pinon Pointe.  This seem to be a good balance on cost/use/MF.


----------



## Dean (Feb 29, 2020)

Mongoose said:


> I have an EY HICV Points I have had for some time.  Since moving out West I need more options.  Looking at EOYE Hyatt and EOYO Marriott.  Both units I picked up for $1.  The Marriott is Platinum.  The Hyatt is 1400 at Pinon Pointe.  This seem to be a good balance on cost/use/MF.


I'm confused.  You said looking at but you said picked up, have you bought the Marriott already or have an agreement in hand?  If you are going through the process, have you passed ROFR?


----------



## GregT (Feb 29, 2020)

All, 

It is a pleasure to read these posts and see the different views.   Especially interesting to see the perspective of others who may not like a property that is a favorite of mine -- interesting to read!   I hope people who have visited Vistana properties include those as well, as I believe we will have some level of access to those properties in the future.

My favorites are:

- Marriott Maui Ocean Club -- beautiful grounds, beautiful view of adjacent islands, good (not great) beach, walkable to shops/restaurants, grassy beach front, cabanas, excellent units.  And Maui is a spectacular island
- Ritz Carlton St. Thomas -- Great Bay is the best ocean access of any timeshare I have visited -- beautiful view and warm clear water, St. John is beautiful in the distance, timeshare has adjacent access to the 5-star Ritz hotel, unit appointments that are a step above our Marriott timeshares, if we lived on the east coast, this would be our #1
- Marriott Ko Olina -- we love the sunset view and the great grills by Naia tower, we like the lagoon as it is a safer ocean access for children, we like the Longboard's restaurant and its elevated view towards the lagoon, the reflection pool provides a serene location, and the property isn't crowded like other properties (like Hyatt Kaanapali, Aulani, Nanea -- the properties built 20 years ago are very different than properties being built now)
- Hilton Hawaiian Village -- I know it's not Marriott, but this is where I would have put HHV
- Westin Princeville -- we love being on the north shore of Kauai -- we only go in Summer, so the rain is manageable.  Hanalei Bay is fantastic and there are many hikes on the north side that we love.  Beautiful grounds and property and striking view over the bluff.
- Marriott Grande Ocean - beautiful property and grounds, right on the beach -- great access to Sea Pines and great restaurants on the island
- HGVC Kings Land -- I know it's not Marriott, but this is where I would have put Kings Land
- Marriott Summit Watch -- units are comfortable, property is very well located by the Town Lift, easy walk to great shops/restaurants, a lovely ski property
- Custom House -- very charming property, different from any other timeshare we've visited -- unique room layout, very well located, beautiful view from the top of the property, a great way to visit Boston
- Marriott Aruba Ocean Club -- great property with good pool infastructure and swim-up bar.  Didn't feel crowded and wonderful beach right on-site.  The unit itself showed some wear and tear and there were little maintenance items that we noticed. 
- Marriott Kauai Lagoons -- beautiful units, consistent with being a property built for fractional sales, incredible balcony with beautiful ocean view and waves crashing onto the mountain in the distance, pool was a disappointment considering pool infrastructure at other properties.  Lots of frogs that pee on you when you pick them up.
- Marriott Imperial/Sabal Palms -- Sabal has the best rooms and is easiest walk to the adjacent to the Orlando World Center.  We love the OWC and spent all of our pool time there versus at the timeshare.   The third bedroom at Imperial was necessary when we had the grandparents with us, but otherwise it was a little too far to OWC, making the shuttle more of a requirement.  We will return to Sabal when we go to Orlando.

Others:   I love all of the properties above and can see myself returning to any/all both because I like the property and I like the location.  I also like the properties below but returning there would be more because of an opportunistic II trade or because there is something about the location I want to return to, and the timeshare merely facilitates the location.

- Marriott Shadow Ridge/Marriott Canyon Villas/Sheraton Desert Oasis -- these are all the same property -- functional unit that doesn't disappoint but doesn't inspire -- desert property with on-site pool to cool you down, grills for cooking and some cactus.  Shadow Ridge has the best pool infrastructure, but that is because of it's much larger overall size.  SDO and MCV have Spring Training and therefore I will definitely return, but I'm coming for Padres spring training and the timeshare is just along for the ride.    Will be back to Shadow Ridge because of the easy access from SD.
- Westin Kaanapali/Kaanapali North/Nanea -- I've always preferred MOC to Kaanapali, probably just because I found it first.   I think MOC has superior views (less trees/shrubs) and I love that you can sit on a cabana that is both ocean-front, and on grass.   WKORVN has a much better beach and snorkel option off-property which is a Major plus and others prefer the "modern" furnishings of Westin properties.   So there are definitely advantages that WKORV has over MOC and I only list it this far down because MOC is my go-to for Maui.  However, I would take an II trade into WKORV over a points reservation at MOC in a heartbeat.   
- Harborside Resort at Atlantis -- good timeshare property entirely because of it's access to Atlantis waterpark.  Harborside has it's own pool facility that is good -- similar to Shadow Ridge -- just a really big pool with some basic water features.  Atlantis is the talent.  The rooms themselves are bigger than the typical timeshare (at least the 2BR Lockoff was) but the unit showed wear and tear, similar to Aruba Ocean Club.
- Marriott Kauai Beach Club -- loved the pool and the waves crashing onto the beach, but the rooms feel like a hotel room.   Beautiful ocean-front location and great access to on-site restaurants.
- Westin Lagunamar -- big property, beautiful view of the ocean from most units, huge pool with great swim-up bar options, big beach right on-site, rough ocean waves make it less accessible than we expected, didn't love the restaurants in Cancun.  Xplor is a great excursion though from the property -- very rare and great for families.
- Marriott Cypress Harbour -- standard timeshare rooms, but property, nice pool infrastructure which is great for the children.   Centrally located for Disney.  I liked CH but prefer Sabal because big room and access to OWC
- Worldmark Elysian Beach -- okay now I'm really off the reservation but I want to put this little property on the radar -- they are only Studio units but they are on the east side of St. Thomas right next to the Ritz.   Terrific beach and on-site restaurant and this is a very cost-effective vacation destination.   We can foresee a scenario where we book a 2BR unit at the Ritz and book a number of overflow units at the Elysian to invite friends.   Good timeshare gem and one of my favorite timeshare days was when Worldmark added it to their portfolio (it is a Wyndham property).

Others where I am less eager to return for a stay:

- HGVC Flamingo -- I guess this is more of a reality that I'm not a Vegas guy than an accurate statement on the timeshare.   The property has access to the Flamingo's Go Pool (because the hotel needed the land that the timeshare had) so if you want a Vegas pool experience, you will like Flamingo.   The room smelled like smoke, the city smelled like Vegas and everybody at the pool was 30 years younger than me.
- Marriott Lakeshore Reserve -- we had high expectations for this property because of its rating and reputation.   We were underwhelmed by the pool infrastructure and while the units were superior to other timeshares, I never got the hype on this property.  To be fair, I didn't go to the JW Marriott (or Ritz?), whichever one it has access to, which always influences my experience, but I wouldn't return to Lakeshore Return, preferring CH or Sabal
- Aulani -- the waterpark is terrific and we reserve a Studio unit there when we are staying at Marriott Ko Olina, just so we can use the waterpark. But it is a really crowded property and getting a chaise lounge is very very difficult.  I think it's a great short stay addition to a longer Hawaii trip but don't see this as a 7 day vacation for my family. 

Resorts to come:

I have my first trip at Waiohai next month and I'm very excited for it.   I hope to add Mountainside and Frenchman's Cove to the list in the future, but don't have trips planned.   It was interesting to me as I was created the list as I realized that how I booked the reservation was important to me.   Hence the comment about an II trade versus DC Points.   I am very cautious about spending precious DC points and only use them when I've exhausted pretty much every other way to access a property.    I think my note is way beyond the original intent of the OP and I apologize for the long and rambling message.  My thanks to those of you with the fortitude to have read the entire message -- you have shown great perseverance!  Interesting stuff.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Pompey Family (Feb 29, 2020)

Son Antem. Love the townhouses, love the personal garden and BBQ, love the pools per eight villas, love the fact that's it's fifteen minutes drive from Palma airport and absolutely love the island.

Playa Andaluza comes second, I like the small footprint of the resort, the variety of the pools, the extensive equipment and facilities for use such as mini golf, arcade machines, pool table, tennis etc which often incurs a fee in the US resorts we've visited. There's also the immediate area to explore not least the foodie heaven of Benahavis.

Phuket was lovely and definitely enhanced by the adjacent JW Marriott complex. Loved the ability to rent kayaks, paddle boards and dinghys to take on the sea for no charge, Grande Vista charged to take a kayak or pedalo around the lake!

We're not beach people, we prefer to spend our time around the pool so many of the much vaunted US beach resorts haven't lived up to the hype in our expreience. Our favourite was Ocean Pointe however there was very little to do in the surrounding area.

I'm interested in Palm Desert for some winter warmth but the only availability I've ever seen for exchange have been studios.


----------



## ruhskis9713 (Feb 29, 2020)

Our favorites are the Hawaii Resorts. We own at Kauai Beach Club, Waiohai, and Maui Ocean Club Napili tower.  Here are the pluses and minuses:
1 Kauai Beach Club is my heart's home.  I LOVE their beautiful circular pool with the spitting animal fountains and love morning walks on the beautiful golf course. The only downside is that the units don't have full kitchens.  There us SOOO much to do on Kauai:  hiking, diving, sailing and the beautiful Napili coast.
2. Waiohai Beach Club: Wonderful units and wonderful location, with all the same great Kauai activities. Only drawback is that the two bedrooms units don't lock off, so we only go there when we have guests or family with us.
3. Maui Ocean Club Napili tower:  Great unit and wonderful location on Maui.  The second bedroom is quite tiny, but does lock off and is good for trading. Maui is not my favorite; "country club" atmosphere doesn't appeal, but a great place for families. especially with toddlers.

4.  We traded into the Waikaloa resort on the big island and really enjoyed it.  The units are large and comfortable and the beach is nice.  We had a peak experience doing a night dive with manta rays.

5. Ko Olina on Oahu.  Oahu is my least favorite island, but this resort on the west side of the island is fantastic.  Rooms are spacious and comfortable and there are 4 lovely lagoons that provide peaceful ocean experiences children  and teens.

6.  My grandchildren LOVE Desert Ridge in Palm Desert because of the great pool and kids' activities.  It's  a great getaway for a school break.


----------



## fizzysoup (Feb 29, 2020)

Marriott's Phuket Beach Club, Thailand


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 29, 2020)

RE Ko Olina
So YES  the resort is kind of crowded but if you get an ocean view it is really amazing. We didn't do any BBQ so I can't say anything about it 
But the resort is beautiful Pools are great and you can swim safely in the lagoons. Also every morning we walked the ocean front trail and loved the uncrowded walk. The walk in Maui is just a zoo


----------



## Mongoose (Feb 29, 2020)

Dean said:


> I'm confused.  You said looking at but you said picked up, have you bought the Marriott already or have an agreement in hand?  If you are going through the process, have you passed ROFR?


Right on.  I have initiated a purchase, but have not yet passed ROFR.


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2020)

Mongoose said:


> Right on.  I have initiated a purchase, but have not yet passed ROFR.


Hopefully Platinum.  For others that read this what I was going to suggest was that rather than holding out for EOY, being open to EY would give you access to more possible contracts and likely at the same or little more.  I did see a Platinum Plus week there EOY on ebay.


----------



## bob1wilco (Mar 1, 2020)

Most everyone has missed out on one MVC resort...the one in Branson.  While Aruba Surf Club is our favorite destination, we have not found a friendlier and more welcoming resort than Branson.  The resort is so friendly with entertainment, wine tasting, s'mores, etc. and a pool atmosphere that is so relaxing.  Even the young people working there are friendly and talkative.  Entertainment shows near the resort are priced reasonably and family friendly.  Overall, we have never been disappointed with any MVC resort, but if you want a laid back week, try Branson.


----------



## Mongoose (Mar 1, 2020)

Dean said:


> Hopefully Platinum.  For others that read this what I was going to suggest was that rather than holding out for EOY, being open to EY would give you access to more possible contracts and likely at the same or little more.  I did see a Platinum Plus week there EOY on ebay.


Its Platinum.


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2020)

Mongoose said:


> Its Platinum.


Great. Congratulations and good luck on the right of first refusal


----------



## dcase (Mar 1, 2020)

We have been to 13 MVCs. Our favorite is Playa Andaluza, Estapona, Spain, our home resort. Everything about it is wonderful. Location, facilities, decor. And did I mention Location, Location, Location? Of the more than 40 timeshares we have stayed in from Australia to Austria it is the second best. The best?  Vidanta at Nuevo Vallarta, where we also own. It is a spectacular resort that has to be seen to believe. Lois and Del Case


----------



## hangloose (Mar 1, 2020)

We have been to 16 different MVC resorts and counting.  So many of them are great for different reasons.

My preference in order.  I own at my top 4. 

Maui Ocean Club  - Location, Location, Location
Ko Olina Beach Club - Fantastic Villas, Grounds, Amenities
Ocean Pointe - Resort Footprint, Amenities, Great for Adults & Kids, Warm in Spring
Grande Vista - Huge Resort w/ Tons of Activities, Golf
Oceanwatch
Surfwatch
Kauai Beach Club
Barony Beach Club
Aruba Surf Club
Moutainside
Custom House
Summit Watch
Beachplace Towers
Lakeshore Reserve
Cypress Harbour
St Kitts Beach Club


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 2, 2020)

A great question and a fascinating exercise.

Waiohai - It is on Poipu Beach with an ocean/reef perfect for swimming, snorkeling, and wildlife. And the Koloa area has amazing restaurants at all price points...many of which are walkable. In general we *love* Kauai...but we love the South shore most of all.

Ritz-Carlton SF - Shhhh. If we didn't love Waiohai, Koloa, and Kauai so much this would be far and away our favorite 'MVC' resort. The service is beyond impeccable, the villas are beautiful, and the location is fabulous. Just don't tell anyone about it... ;-)

Surfers Paradise (Australia) - Beautiful rooms, great pools, impeccable service, amazing beaches, and close to everything. My only complaint is that while it is 'close to everything' it isn't actually next to anything - the nearest store, the tram stop, and the beach are all 2-3 blocks away.

The Mayflower (aka Washington D.C. Pulse) - The Mayflower was our favorite DC hotel before they put in the Pulse - that I can now pay in DPs or cash makes our stays all the sweeter (and more frequent). Location, service, nice rooms, 'free' breakfast (Titanium)...and did I mention location?

HHV (stealing GregT's idea) - On the beach in Waikiki with all the amazing culture and food of Honolulu a short drive away.  We're not as fond of Waikiki as we once were - most of what was charming or quirky has been blown up and replaced with stores you can find in Anyrichtown USA - but you can still find places like a soba shop that handmakes its noodles every morning with buckwheat brought in from Japan.

Custom House - Downtown Boston Baby! In a 1BR no less...what's not to like?

South Beach Pulse - location, location, location. Right across the street from the beach at Lummus park, surrounded by amazing architecture, museums, and restaurants (and a few tourist traps). I can't imagine spending a week here but we (and our kids) have loved our 2-3 night stays.

The Bay Club (again HGVC...but consider it a proxy for MVC Waikoloa) - Waikoloa is perhaps our least favorite town on the Big Island...but it *is* the Big Island. The resort is relaxing by itself for a day or three and Hapuna Beach is just to the north and quite lovely. Hawi, Waimea, and Kailua-Kona are fun and not too distant and if you get too bored buckle yourself in and drive - coffee, volcanos, green sand beaches, telescopes, waterfalls, and orchids all await.

Ko Olina - We were actually shocked how much we enjoyed our stay here. On a man-made lagoon on the wrong side of O'ahu it had always evaded our radar. I would never want to stay here as our only HI resort....but as the final stop of our once in a lifetime extended family Hawaiian vacation it was beautiful, welcoming, and relaxing.

The Manor Club - Beautiful villas with great proximity to Willamsburg, Yorktown, and Jamestown. But I can't imagine spending more than four nights here if you don't golf.

--- 'the cut' ---

Newport Coast - Positives...It's in Southern California and Crystal Cove across the street is amazing.  It's not a nice enough resort to make me want to stay and it's somewhere between a bit of a drive and a LONG drive to see what we want to see in SoCal.

Maui Ocean Club (Napili/Lahaini) - Positives...you're on Maui in a beautiful villa. Negatives...the beach isn't really swimmable and the snorkelling is mediocre *and* a long walk up to Black Rock. But the biggest negative is being in Kaanapali - Maui's tourist suburbia. There is traffic everywhere...'perfect' when you need to drive to reach all the fun stuff Maui offers. And even worse on a day to day basis, good eats are few and far between.

Royal/Imperial Palms - Positives...great villas, resort, Marriott World Center, and proximity to WDW. Negatives...I'm staying here and not 'on property' because I've run out of DVC points (or need a 3BR).

--- and the truly awful ---

Grande Vista - Our first (and thus far only) II trade.  The villa was a pit (though I understand the resort has since been refurb'd) and getting anywhere took forever (20 min to a 'nearby' restaurant - 30-45 min to/from the WDW parks). It didn't help that the first villa we were given had people inside who had no intention of leaving or that the staff was in general the worst I've ever experienced at a MVC resort.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 3, 2020)

ljmiii said:


> Surfers Paradise (Australia) - Beautiful rooms, great pools, impeccable service, amazing beaches, and close to everything. My only complaint is that while it is 'close to everything' it isn't actually next to anything - the nearest store, the tram stop, and the beach are all 2-3 blocks away.



It's by far the nicest pool I've seen in the MVCI system. Tons to do there, and a lot of fun.


----------



## Mongoose (Mar 4, 2020)

Dean said:


> Hopefully Platinum.  For others that read this what I was going to suggest was that rather than holding out for EOY, being open to EY would give you access to more possible contracts and likely at the same or little more.  I did see a Platinum Plus week there EOY on ebay.


I just passed ROFR.  Picked up the Platinum Week EOY for $1 at Marriott Harbour Lake.


----------



## Dean (Mar 5, 2020)

Mongoose said:


> I just passed ROFR.  Picked up the Platinum Week EOY for $1 at Marriott Harbour Lake.


Great, congratulations.  I'm glad it worked out.  They do seem more likely to pass EOY weeks for ROFR.


----------



## icydog (Mar 5, 2020)

I have grown very fond of the Fairway Villas in Galloway Township NJ. Since I live in NJ it has become my home away from home. I go there very, very often. I am going down for a week in April. This summer I will be there from June 10 to July 10th and then again for an additional week in August.  I love the location although I do not love AC. But the summertime can be tough. All the families from Philly invade the place making the small family pool impossible. My grandkids love the spray park. I love the Adult Pool, formerly the Elizabeth Arden Pool.

Now my real favorite is Lakeshore Reserve followed by Oceana Palms. Since I own in both of those places I get treated really well. Lakeshore's Pools are to die for and Oceana has both gigantic pools and a beautiful beach. The view from the balconies at Oceana Palms is incredible.

I have stayed at most of the Hilton Head resorts. I have to say that my favorite is not a Marriott. It is Disney Vacation Clubs Hilton Head resort on the bay. You can sit out on your deck and watch porpoises play right in front of you, I love too that there is a fishing dock. We have caught and eaten many meals from that dock.

I love Ko Olina. I would go all the time if it weren't a continent and a half away from NJ. I am going to the Aruba Surf Club in May for the third time. I like it but I find it way, way too crowded and I hate waiting on line for a palaba!


----------



## brianfox (Mar 6, 2020)

We've only stayed at the Marriott Hawaii resorts, but for us, the favorite is Waiohai.
Location is the #1 reason, as it fronts Poipu beach, and has great restaurants very nearby.
Second reason is the fact that we see the exact same faces year after year (not only staff but visitors).  It's definitely a resort with a very high owner occupancy rate.
The location also makes it a great resort for all ages - as long as the toddlers stick to the pool or the nearby tidepool.


----------



## enma (Mar 7, 2020)

My problem is that I love each resort that I have stayed at and at the moment it is always my favorite, lol.
We go to Aruba Surf Club every single year. Definitively one of my favorites . Few days ago I got back from Playa Andaluza. Love it there. Going back next year, went last year too. Newport Coast is also one my favorites. So is Beach Place Towers, enjoy the urban vibe. Oceana Palms nice too. And Grand Vista. Love Marriott village d'ile-de-france. Maui Ocean Club so enjoyable. The list goes on and on. I don't think it is fair to compare them because they can be so different and it is like comparing apples to oranges. I love the fact that when I go to Marriott timeshare I doubt I will be disappointed.


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 9, 2020)

enma said:


> ...Love Marriott's Village d'Ile-de-France...


I can't believe I forgot this one. Amazingly spacious villas, beautiful grounds, right next to a charming village, and a short drive to Disneyland Paris and the RER Train to Paris. Would we stay here again just to visit Paris...no. But as a wonderful resort from which to explore the French countryside with a daytrip or two into Paris, yes.


----------



## nstotland (Mar 22, 2020)

Grande Vista in Orlando. For the excelled service, resent refurbish was really nice. Although another one is on it's way. The massive jet tub will be gone. Excellent executive none hole golf course.

Desert Springs ll In Palm Desert, massive but not so clean villas. Gorgeous scenery and great weather!


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 23, 2020)

nstotland said:


> Desert Springs ll In Palm Desert, massive but not so clean villas. Gorgeous scenery and great weather!



You had bad luck once or multiple times? I've gone there around 25 times and have never had a non clean room. Curious as to what happened! Hopefully you complained to them and they cleaned it up?


----------



## Keeks (Aug 12, 2021)

hangloose said:


> We have been to 16 different MVC resorts and counting.  So many of them are great for different reasons.
> 
> My preference in order.  I own at my top 4.
> 
> ...


I know this is an older thread, but may I ask why St. Kitts is last on your list? That's one we've looked into trading for, so just curious.


----------



## Steve A (Aug 13, 2021)

Desert Springs Villas I for several reasons. Most importantly our son lives in LA, we live on the other coast from him, literally on the other coast, so we get to see him when we visit. We like the size of the rooms and distance of the lockoff from the main unit. The views are great, stay away from a unit on Cook Ave. because of the street noise, and enjoy all the touristy things in Palm Desert and Palm Springs. Take a long drive over the mountains and go to the wineries at Temecula. Make sure you book a room to stay overnight if you hit the wineries. We don't care for DSV II. The rooms are smaller and I don't like the way II is geographically organized. Like the Thanksgiving and Christmas buffets at the JW.

We own at Aruba Ocean Club, and used to go frequently, but we haven't been there since 2014. We're scheduled for two weeks in July 2022. We'll see if that happens. Hate the workout space shared with the hotel because they insist on playing loud music. 

We live on Hilton Head and own at the Barony, which was our favorite place on the Island. Liked the Monarch before we moved except for the darn leaf blowers everyday.

Went to the Custom House in June. It was great even without the kitchen. Buy some food at the Irish restaurant across the street, Welcome to The Black Rose - Boston's Premier Irish Pub (blackroseboston.com),  and take the elevator to eat outside on the 26th floor with plenty of tables and a view of the harbor and airport. We liked it so much were go back next spring.

Grand Vista. We usually go January, February or March. It's a easy drive from HHI. The resort and rooms are ok but we like going over to the Orlando museums, Disney Springs, shopping on Vineland Ave., Winter Park (take the water tour there), and the restaurants. They do have a beautiful print of an orange in the living room that I would like to buy. 

Crystal Shores. We went in May. We have been Marriott owners since 2001, and I thought it was the most beautiful resort we've been to. Didn't care for the beach since I thought it consisted of mostly ground up shells. Tough on the feet. Not as nice as the sand at HHI in my biased opinion.  We drove over to Naples and ate at the Tommy Bahama restaurant where we had lots of discounts. 

We've been to the Summit Watch five times since we love Park City. The units are ok but I always felt there was a lot of wasted space in the living/kitchen/ dinning area. We're going to put off future visits for a while since we've done so much there. This summer, much to our disappointment, there were almost no discounts at the restaurants. Heading to Breckinridge next summer.  We hope.


----------



## hangloose (Aug 17, 2021)

Keeks said:


> I know this is an older thread, but may I ask why St. Kitts is last on your list? That's one we've looked into trading for, so just curious.



Hi Keeks.   I have been to many MVCI resorts and 'beach' resorts.   Of those, St Kitts was rated our lowest.   Do note, we've only been once...so food for thought.  We may try it again later, but just have other areas we know we prefer.

For St Kitts.  When we were there....it was late summer/early fall...so not prime period.   The weather when we went wasn't optimal either..with a tropical storm off the coast.   That likely put a damper on our viewpoint and visit.  

Our villa was huge.  Probably one of the largest 2BR villas we've seen.  Well appointed.   No view, but location was fine as it was through an II exchange.  The resort is across a large footprint, both hotel and timeshare.  Normally we enjoy that, but this time it felt deserted.  No activity.  Hardly anyone walking around.  A bit eery. Maybe due to low season?  The beach was 'so so' at best when we were there.  A bit dirty (trash, etc), murky water, and full of sea weed.  Not a single person was in the water or even on the beach the entire week we were there.   There isn't much to do within walking distance at that time.  Unsure if that's changed?  That could be good...if you just want to sit at the resort and relax in a quiet spot.  But, this forces you to rent a car or call a local for transport to any activity, dinner, grocery.   Transport at that time..wasn't super expensive...on the island.  However, airfare to St Kitts was pricier with fewer flight options than other USVI/Caribbean islands.  The resort has many smaller pools situated within the various building complexes.  They were decent sized. 

Overall, my personal viewpoint is....I wouldn't avoid St Kitts..if you want a decent relaxing spot....but that there are just so many better MVCI beach resorts to select than St Kitts.


----------

